# Soil Sampling



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Ware said:


> Selecting a Soil Test Laboratory
> Ridgerunner's Soil Test Thread
> Soil Texture Chart
> Comprehensive List of Fertilizer Sources/NPK Content
> ...


I've decided to use Waypoint as my soil testing company. You mentioned before that all you do is put the soil in a ziplock bag, box it and send it over. Being new to all of this I'm going to do the same. So you just took 10+ soil samples (grass and all) and put it in the ziploc bag?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Phaseshift said:


> I've decided to use Waypoint as my soil testing company. You mentioned before that all you do is put the soil in a ziplock bag, box it and send it over. Being new to all of this I'm going to do the same. So you just took 10+ soil samples (grass and all) and put it in the ziploc bag?


You will want to pick out most of the grass roots - just send dirt. This is what I do:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Ware I think you should sticky that YT video to the top with the other "popular threads." I've referred people to it a number of times as a "How to".


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ware I think you should sticky that YT video to the top with the other "popular threads." I've referred people to it a number of times as a "How to".


Done. :thumbup:


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Ware said:


> Phaseshift said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided to use Waypoint as my soil testing company. You mentioned before that all you do is put the soil in a ziplock bag, box it and send it over. Being new to all of this I'm going to do the same. So you just took 10+ soil samples (grass and all) and put it in the ziploc bag?
> ...


this is exactly what I was looking for lol! Thank you very much!


----------

